# Sturmey Archer S-2 Kick Shifter thread, post'em up



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

Redline TwoCog (loving dubbed) 29er SA S-2 Kick Shifter...

Anyone else on Kick Shifting?

PS, rear wheel built with radial pattern was a result of not having the correct length spokes, but in haste to ride this baby, I just built with what I had in stock, it will be changed.



NEPMTBA said:


> I just Kick to Shift


----------



## tdhood (Apr 1, 2005)

*It's my "road bike" - or as close as I'm gonna get*

Started life as a BD Windsor Clockwork (SS roadie), but I wanted something a little more "go anywhere". I dug through my parts bin & converted it into this unholy creation.









40T Surly ring & old-school 700 x 35 gummies.









Lovin' the S2 (20T cog).









Finished off with Ergon bar ends & the ubiquitous Brooks.


----------

